# Was ist "<table cols="...">?



## en2k (15. März 2004)

Hi Ihr.

Helft mir mal bitte schnell, hab' nämlich keine Beschreibung für den cols-Parameter in einem <table>-Tag gefunden (weder bei selfHTML oder hier)...

Geht eigentlich um eine Tabelle mit Hintergrund, der nur *mit* diesem cols-Tag richtig funktioniert, allerdings muß ich dann in der Tabelle, die eigentlich 3 Spalten hat, cols="4" angeben.  

Sollte jemand einen Link haben, der diesen Parameter erklärt, tät's der auch allein.

Danke im Voraus 

Ciao, Nino


----------



## exxe (15. März 2004)

Gefunden innerhalb von 5 sec. bei  
http://www.eds.schema.de/doku/html-deu/markup/attribut/type1.htm 





> Attributwert
> 
> cm,
> rel,
> ...


----------



## en2k (16. März 2004)

if (xml != html)
     {
         hilft_mir_nix();
     }

Aber mittlerweile hab ich's gefunden. Trotzdem danke. Was mich dennoch interessieren würde, ist, warum die Tabelle sich nur dann richtig verhält, wenn man mehr Spalten angibt, als in Wirklichkeit drin sind.

Ciao, Nino


----------

